

Blind man and guide dog kicked off plane; passengers follow in support - hpagey
http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/14/travel/blind-man-us-airways-incident/

======
unethical_ban
Gosh, the cynic in me thinks that this man "active in the blind community",
who sits on a "disability advisory board", might have gotten uppity.

The hopeful in me wants to think that with 35 other people supposedly
supporting him, it was a true screw-up on the airline.

